# Pax 22" Handsaw (Rip, 4.5 TPI).



## doorslammer

Good to hear, I am looking at these Pax saw's as well. They seem like a decent quality for the money. Although, I think they could benefit by making a new handle that looks a little better .


----------



## khamilton

careful what you wish for, next year it might be $150 instead of $94 with a "new and improved nicer looking handle" .

for me personally, the looks aren't really a deciding factor in this purchase as it kind of stood alone in the price range available around here.

i think it will be around long enough for the handle to collect grime and dings which will make it look better.


----------



## b2rtch

It seems to me tha this saw is on the expensive side. 
I bought this one a while ago, with which I am slso very happy and it is much cheaper:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002YUJGY/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details


----------



## funchuck

I have this saw and like if very much (and I reviewed it here a while back too).

I also saw that Great Neck saw and considered it (especially at the price), but the things that worried me about it are: it isn't taper ground, and it isn't breasted. I find that the breasted saws, which, instead of a straight line of teeth, have a hump, make the saw cut much easier. Also, from what I understand, the Pax saws are hand sharpened, while the Great Neck saws are not. With that said, I'm not sure how much of a difference that will add up to… would the Pax be slightly better? Or 10x better? I'm not sure, but it'd be tempting to buy the Great Neck and try it out.

I liked the Pax rip saw so much, that I also bought the 10 tpi xcut version too. I haven't had the xcut saw that long, but so far, I really, really like it. I did notice that the xcut saw was not made as well as the rip saw though. The bolts holding the handle in place are not as well polished, and the handle is very slightly loose. But, this does not affect usage.


----------



## BobD4950

I've had this saw for about 12 months. The price wasn't as extreme as some I've seen, but it wasn't garage sale junk either. I thought hand sharpened saws were supposed to be pretty good. I wasn't very impressed when I first got it and started using it on 4/4 oak. It didn't cut very fast or very straight. When I looked at it closer I saw many teeth had flat spots on them. Must have been a Friday when they sharpened mine. The handle was loose when I got it but I just figured that was because it was shipped from Syracuse, NY and I live in Arizona. Temp and humidity difference. Anyway, I read some things and got a video on how to sharpen saws. I'm happy with it now, but I expected better out of the box.


----------

